# Redfish eating mullet,,what will they bite?



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I can't throw a net(arm probs) so I can't get finger mullet and they won't touch shrimp.What will they bite? I tried a swimbait,super fluke and rattletrap and nothing.Is that when you need the badonkadonk or similar?The mullet were in big dense pods eating something off the surface it looked like and reds were eating em like m&ms.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

scott44 said:


> I can't throw a net(arm probs) so I can't get finger mullet and they won't touch shrimp.What will they bite? I tried a swimbait,super fluke and rattletrap and nothing.Is that when you need the badonkadonk or similar?The mullet were in big dense pods eating something off the surface it looked like and reds were eating em like m&ms.


Mirrodines are always a safe bet, spinner baits work well, as do gold or silver spoons, and top water badonkadonk's should work as well! Good Luck and Tight Lines!


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Mirrodines are always a safe bet, spinner baits work well, as do gold or silver spoons, and top water badonkadonk's should work as well! Good Luck and Tight Lines!


A reg bass spinnerbait(fairly large)?..I threw a redfish magic a few times and nothing.I been meaning to get some mirrodines but I figured a rattltrap would work.I'm mostly a bait guy but they will not touch a shrimp float or freelined.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm having the same issues. One would think a minnow looking lure is a minnow looking lure, whether it be a spoon, rattle trap, spinner, etc etc. I have yet to land a keeper(red/spec/otherwise) with any of these.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I know you're talking about catching bait but I thought if throw in my confusion as well


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> I know you're talking about catching bait but I thought if throw in my confusion as well


No,,I was trying to find out what kind of lure they might bite when they are chasing mullet pods,all thoughts appreciated!I'm pretty new!..:thumbup:


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

It was sure frustrating to watch though....lol


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I personally like to throw a topwater, usually a rapala skitterwalk or spook. If you want to get down in the water column, a gold spoon and mirrodine work well, and if those don't work, you want you can tie on a 1/4 oz jighead and add a yum money minnow....if none of those produce, you can always hit the fish market on the way home. Fish-on. GT


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Catch a hand sized pinfish on a rod and reel and fish with it.....


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have had great success with the original Rapala black and white


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

scott44 said:


> I can't throw a net(arm probs) so I can't get finger mullet and they won't touch shrimp.What will they bite? I tried a swimbait,super fluke and rattletrap and nothing.Is that when you need the badonkadonk or similar?The mullet were in big dense pods eating something off the surface it looked like and reds were eating em like m&ms.


These works


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

gastonfish said:


> These works


What do you call those?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I make them, I just had to post them. I do really good on the big reds with them.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

gastonfish said:


> I make them, I just had to post them. I do really good on the big reds with them.


You have some mad skillz as far as lure making goes that's for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

One thing to remember, redfish make a living chasing bait and some times it doesn't matter what you throw.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

My favorite redfish plastic over here is Matrix Shads on a 1/4 oz jig head. I really like the Green Hornet, Avocado and Tiger Boat colors depending on the water clarity.

http://matrixshad.com/shop/category/matrix-shad-2/


Ken


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I have a buddy from Gulf Port that told me about the matrix shad. I've had some good results with them. I've caught mostly trout on them, but did get a nice red once. I've caught them (reds and specks) mostly on mirrolures though.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Also consider paddle tail soft plastics on a 1/8 or 1/4 oz lead head jig. Fish out a few feet from the bait pod where the reds may be lurking and waiting for stragglers.


----------



## Sarghah (Jul 31, 2014)

catching bait but I thought if throw in my confusion as well


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

gastonfish said:


> These works


Wow. How much? If for sale


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

If you happen upon Reds feeding on anything, you can throw just about anything into the mix. I enjoy throwing large topwater lures, e.g., Chuggin' Spooks, Super Spooks and the like. Nothing like seeing that Red attack on top and hearing that slurping sound that you can only hear on top water.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Doa cal paddletail New penny is one of my favorite and then of course the spoons. Really dont like using topwater because that is what i get the less bites on.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Hmmm....


----------

